# Update



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's some updated pics of the D since I haven't posted any in a while 

We got him an outward hound pack for Christmas  I love it it's totally perfect.



















Out in the yard














































This cracks me up. He swings that tire around in a circle till he gets dizzy and does the drunk walk lol.





































Hugs goodnight


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

he's def one of my favs. I like his color and overall I just think he's a good looking boy. the out in the yard pic is my fav.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

He's so handsome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys  he's a great dog. We're lucky to have him :woof:


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

i like him is that a dark brindle


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

red baron said:


> i like him is that a dark brindle


No he is just seal.

Looking good K! Love that pack!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He is just so handsome!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the love guys :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love his backpack! Great pics girl!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome pics! i love how u can really see the seal comin thru in the light there


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love his backpack! Great pics girl!


Thanks Lauren  I love that pack. It's nice that you can unclip the pouches and it can just be a little vest . I'm teaching him to pull me up with the back handle so if I fall and mess up my knee I won't be stranded on the floor  


Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> awesome pics! i love how u can really see the seal comin thru in the light there


Thanks girl  can you tell he just had a bath  he's all clean and shiney


----------



## perp (Jan 21, 2013)

great looking boy


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's lookin' good Krys! Ecko has a blue back pack to match Dosia's. They were on sale. 
I love the idea that he can help you up now. I'm sure Ryan feels better when he has to leave you home alone now.
Such a great all around dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love the goodnight pic. He is so cute!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks a million guys. He really is a great all around dog. I like the fact that he has no problems taking commands from our son, who's 5. He's really come a long way with his focusing this last year.


----------



## LincsMom (Jan 14, 2013)

The last pic stole my heart... too sweet.  Very pretty boy for sure.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww thank you


----------

